# where to buy bettas online?



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

I'm setting up a 5 gallon tank - planning on a betta

I've looked at a number of my LFS's and have not been impressed with their stock, so I'm thinking of buying one online

I've never bought fish online just plants so I'm hoping you'll have some recomendations on a good site to buy from.

I'm not interested in an extremely pricey betta

I'd also prefer that it be young-I've heard of some 2-3 year old bettas being sold online

I live in minnesota so i'd like to buy a fish from somewhere fairly close so shipping isn't too traumatic

thank you all for your help! -K


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

There's Aquabid.com, they have a great section for bettas. Problem is about 99% of the sellers there are from Taiwan or China, so it's kind of a long trip for the fish. I would think that most of the sellers are experienced in shipping overseas though


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

wow- i take it they use over-night shipping?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I would think so. There's some really insane fish on there. Insane breeders too lol


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

The ones from out of country are imported to a trans shipper where they sit for a while then are shipped to you. It takes a little while. You also end up having to pay more for all the shipping. Was there something specific you were looking for or a price range?


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where are you at in MN. If you're in the Twin Cities region I know of a few shops that might be good places to look.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

there's a woman outside of cincy that breeds all sorts of strains.
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp

check out her store.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

isu712 said:


> Where are you at in MN. If you're in the Twin Cities region I know of a few shops that might be good places to look.


I'm in south Minneapolis


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

plakat said:


> The ones from out of country are imported to a trans shipper where they sit for a while then are shipped to you. It takes a little while. You also end up having to pay more for all the shipping. Was there something specific you were looking for or a price range?


total including shipping i'm hoping no more than $30- but i'm susceptible to falling in love and exceeding my budget-lol

as far as the variety I'm pretty open - over the years I've had a standard splendens and a plakat loved them both

edit: looking at the betty splendens site makes me think i need to think about $50 or so-or buy local


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

mistergreen great site- thanks


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Where have you tried? I can think of three different places that aren't very far from you that should all have some options:

A World of Fish
http://www.worldoffish.com/

Aqualand
http://aqualandmn.com/home/

Something Fishy
http://www.somethingfishy.info/

The first two should have bettas you can check out and the last one might have them, but if I remember correctly, they're mostly saltwater so they might not.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

Aqualand is where i usually go- they have a great selection and healthy stock. but their bettas are pretty raggedy. 

I'll check out the other 2 I haven't been to either. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Anubias Design imports the rarer stuff. Look for them in Yahoo Groups.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Check this site out. You can also check out the sale forum but since you want to keep it 30 or so you might have better luck with this part.
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showforum=41


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Got mine off aquabid, he cost me $50. He was worth every penny.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

Well I decided to heed the economy and buy local. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions- they were all great options!

I went to A world of Fish and I found a delta tail marble he's still pretty small, but his coloring is great: he's a mix of blue/black and a deep wine red. 

haven't got a picture of him yet but i'll work on it

thanks again-K


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Glad you found something. A World of Fish was my favorite store when I lived in St. Paul.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Got mine off aquabid, he cost me $50. He was worth every penny.


I'm going to assume those are pics of 3 different fish right?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Same fish, different lighting...last one is sale photo.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Same fish, different lighting...last one is sale photo.


That's crazy. What kind of betta is he?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

A Halfmoon.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm liking plakats every time I see one. They still have that wild look about them but as colorful as the fancies.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> i'm liking plakats every time I see one. They still have that wild look about them but as colorful as the fancies.


I tried that link that you posted earlier and it wasn't working. I am in Cincinnati as well and would like to know where to find some nice bettas.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

coolnick said:


> I tried that link that you posted earlier and it wasn't working. I am in Cincinnati as well and would like to know where to find some nice bettas.


Try another browser like firefox. The website is build on an weird/old language so IE might have trouble viewing it.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm in love with Carole's betta. Oops did i say that out loud. .


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

BruceWatts said:


> I'm in love with Carole's betta. Oops did i say that out loud. .


Awww, thanks He has a lot of personality,the best betta I have ever had.:fish:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Awww, thanks He has a lot of personality,the best betta I have ever had.:fish:


you'll have to try to breed him. Oddly, personality gets passed on to the children too. I bred my favorite female a while ago.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I got the fish in my avatar from aquabid too.

Hes a pretty feisty guy, i'm preparing to let him mate with a female i also got from the seller. I let them see each other and when walked up to him, he flared because he though i was taking his girl :icon_roll


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe he thought you were just cute Harry!:icon_lol:

I did not know that MG, that is cool. Are they like dogs though? Once they get a taste, they drive you crazy howling all night?:icon_eek:


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> Try another browser like firefox. The website is build on an weird/old language so IE might have trouble viewing it.


Yeah I searched and found her site, thanks for the link. Is she up in Dayton or something?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

CobraGuppy said:


> I got the fish in my avatar from aquabid too.
> 
> Hes a pretty feisty guy, i'm preparing to let him mate with a female i also got from the seller. I let them see each other and when walked up to him, he flared because he though i was taking his girl :icon_roll


do you remember the seller name?


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

ok i got a couple pictures, I might do better if i put him in a glass bowl for his photo shoot- he's very busy and doesn't want to hold still









This one is blury- but it's the best of him spreading his fins










this one iis a little clearer--no head tho


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

does anyone know how to make the pictures less huge?


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

So for discussions sake, my last betta who i had for 3 years was an all black plakat I loved him he was such a character and a geourgous fish- 

so this time i told myself that i was going to get a colorful fish-all well  - it seems i'm drawn to the dark sorts


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

He looks gorgeous. Another fine specimen from A World of Fish


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> I did not know that MG, that is cool. Are they like dogs though? Once they get a taste, they drive you crazy howling all night?:icon_eek:


Yeah, I think they are a lot like dogs. Certain strain would have their own personality. I think it's just part of genetics. Makes me wonder how much of our personalities are genetic.



coolnick said:


> Yeah I searched and found her site, thanks for the link. Is she up in Dayton or something?


Not sure.. She just said she's 1.5 hour away from cincy. I wonder if you can do a pickup and not pay for shipping.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> Not sure.. She just said she's 1.5 hour away from cincy. I wonder if you can do a pickup and not pay for shipping.


She suggests finding local breeders that will allow you to pick up the fish in her betta articles, so hopefully she practices what she preaches. 

There aren't too many cities in OH that are 1.5 hrs away so I am thinking Dayton.


----------



## bettamaster (Jan 28, 2011)

*Here is a good place to buy bettas online*

After googling "buy a betta online", I came across a U.S. base Online Betta Website selling many different hard to find betta types in the USA. They import directly from Malaysia and Thailand to their USA location. This eliminates the process of expensive international shipping charges for you. I have bought from them before and they are extremely fast at shipping and their packaging and survival rate is very good. They also use Paypal as their payment method which is good because if any conflicts occur, you can notify Paypal and they will resolve it for you. :icon_smil

http://www.bettawarehouse.com


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> there's a woman outside of cincy that breeds all sorts of strains.
> http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/home.imp
> 
> check out her store.


I didn't see her store. Can you post a link?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

kcrossley said:


> I didn't see her store. Can you post a link?


She moved to Europe. The store is closed. Check aquabid for local bettas or even Petco.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's too bad for us that Victoria with BettySplendens moved, I got some relly nice fish from her. :icon_cry:

You might also check for some local breeders on www.ultimatebettas.com.

And check the www.ibc.org for a local club or convention.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> And check the www.ibc.org for a local club or convention.


Then next big convention is in SF this summer. I can't wait!!! And I know I'd better have a tank set up and ready to receive fish before I go check it out, LOL!


----------

